# New loft



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

We are planning to build a new pigeon loft. And I have a few questions...

First, What flooring would be good. Right now we have gravel and I have noticed that is hard to clean food up, and poo. We don't really want to lay cement. So is plywood okay, or what do you guys find work best?

Second, We are thinking a six foot by six foot loft, and split it in half. So 3 by 6 would be inclosed and the other half be an aviary. it snows here alot so this last winter we put wood up on all of the sides on the loft, because it is all just an aviary. So that is why we want to split it in half. What do you guys think? Any input would be nice. I will draw out some plans once I have a good idea of what it will look like

Thanks!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some designs I made a while ago. With 6x6 designs. I think it is about 6 feet tall as well, but I will measure it real fast with the program. Tell me what you think...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Unique design but try to keep your perches away from the hardware cloth at the aviary to prevent a predator from getting a hold of your birds from the outside. Also use a 1/2 or 1/4 inch hardware cloth to keep predator and critters out.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you plan on loft flying these birds in the future?


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

what i could see there was a breeding area and a ybs area is it right what im saying ???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks nice, make sure you put wire in to bring the ceiling down so you can catch birds, if they fly to the top of that it will be a huge hassel to catch someone. 6 ft is as high as I woudl go. plywood floor is the way to go. your wise in that you can open it up in the summer and close her down in the winter,,,Utah...burrrrr.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glyn said:


> what i could see there was a breeding area and a ybs area is it right what im saying ???


No, one is just an aviary they can go out into. 

Yeah i plan on loft flying them after this is built. 

thanks everyone, for advice, any more. 

So is this design enough room for breeding.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Scott...... where in Utah are you located? I am in South Weber. You are welcome to come take a look at what I built and see if the size will suit your wants/needs as a comparison.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Im in highland, alpine area. what are the demensions to your loft?


Another question, what do you guys use for windows, I heard if it is clear the birds might run into them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it's cute, as long as you are going to fly them. If not, then they should have more loft room. As far as breeding, if you're only going to breed a few times, or now and then, and keep them all in together. I think it's a good idea to separate the babies from the others when they start to come out of the box, until they're a little older. Don't want them scalped. But some people have great birds who don't do that. Still, the smaller the space, I would think that the chances of them getting scalped would be greater. But than I'm no expert on that. Just what I do. Otherwise, it's a really cute design. I like that you can close it up for winter. I remember last year, in the cold, when you were closing the other one up. You really worked hard at that. And you did a good job. ezemaxima is right. Don't use chicken wire. Not worth it. Snakes can get in and will kill your birds. Rats can get in and will kill your birds. Rats and mice will spread salmonella/paratyphoid and make them VERY sick. Well worth the expense to use the hardware cloth. If you are going to do it, do it right. The design is very nice, even better if you could add just a couple more feet to the loft area. I don't think many people build a loft, and don't wish that it were larger.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I won't use chicken wire, on the program that was the only wire looking fence thing they had. 

Thanks jay. your right i did spend alot of time trying to close everything up so I hope this design will be good.

What do you guys use for your windows. I haven't had any closed lofts before, the only one I had was just an avairy (if you have seen my pictures you know). Just like plexiglass or something?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you know Iam not sure what you could use for that window, plexiglass scratches and will get poop and dust stuck on it. I might just make it wire and have a panel to close it in the winter....just an idea, seems you would have good light coming if even with a panel covering the "window", if you can face it south.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Very creative! I like your design!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> I won't use chicken wire, on the program that was the only wire looking fence thing they had.
> 
> Thanks jay. your right i did spend alot of time trying to close everything up so I hope this design will be good.
> 
> What do you guys use for your windows. I haven't had any closed lofts before, the only one I had was just an avairy (if you have seen my pictures you know). Just like plexiglass or something?


Well, I have actual windows, so I can just open or close them as much as I like. Even in the colder months, you will still need ventillation. I think plexi glass would work. Don't really think that poop getting on it would be a problem, unless they are able to perch over it or up next to it. The dust would accumulaate on it for sure, but that can be washed off.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, so in between in avaiary and the nesting area should I use plexi glass or should I just use wire? 

Again thanks for all of the input!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, you want it to be hardware cloth for the summer months, and maybe have a panel to cover it in the winter months. No?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright That sounds good. Thanks  Should I put perches under the nesting boxes, as well as out in the avairy?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I vote for wire, I just think you will not be happy with the plexi glass over the years, it sctaches easy and cleaning it is a pain, it never looks as clear as it does when it goes in, after a few years it will look scratchy and cloudy looking, but that would be my choice, so you will have to decide in the end.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, Thanks spirit wings, I will think about it.


----------

